# Dubai Police Clearence / Good Conduct



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Does anyone have up to date experience gaining a police clearence (also known as good conduct) certificate from Dubai police?

My employer needs one from my current country of residence for a work visa in Africa

Thanks for help

Craig


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

You would be better off getting from the UK from the ACPO - Association of Chief Police Officers.
http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

FlexRay said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Does anyone have up to date experience gaining a police clearence (also known as good conduct) certificate from Dubai police?
> 
> ...


Hello Flexray,

If you require one from Dubai police I have recently gone through that. Please follow this link http://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/jsps/content/flat-content.do?contentCode=84901
I have filled up a form and attached some required documents, in less than 5 working days a corrier delivered to me....please be aware that is written in arabic language not english.
Ciao


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Netta said:


> Hello Flexray,
> 
> If you require one from Dubai police I have recently gone through that. Please follow this link http://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/jsps/content/flat-content.do?contentCode=84901
> I have filled up a form and attached some required documents, in less than 5 working days a corrier delivered to me....please be aware that is written in arabic language not english.
> Ciao


If you are filling up online .It doesn't have to be in Arabic. Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

plckid said:


> If you are filling up online .It doesn't have to be in Arabic. Correct me if i am wrong


It comes in english. I got one a month ago when i applied for another country residency. Just go online to dubai police website and fill out the form , attach the required document thats it!
You will receive within a week through courier


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> It comes in english. I got one a month ago when i applied for another country residency. Just go online to dubai police website and fill out the form , attach the required document thats it!
> You will receive within a week through courier


Mr Ali Sajjad86, I think I know very well the difference between arabic and english language, and the one I have got, it was written in arabic...We should probably come to the conclusion that it really depends on the reason why someone wants this certificate and whom it should be presented to. Regards


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Netta said:


> Mr Ali Sajjad86, I think I know very well the difference between arabic and english language, and the one I have got, it was written in arabic...We should probably come to the conclusion that it really depends on the reason why someone wants this certificate and whom it should be presented to. Regards


Surething mate!
Sorry if you felt offended or something that wasnt my intension. All i wanted to share was that i got one in english within a week by applying it online. Thats it. 
And i am sure you are smart enough to differenciate between arabic/english lol no offense just kiddin. 
Cheers mate


----------



## Netta (Dec 17, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Surething mate!
> Sorry if you felt offended or something that wasnt my intension. All i wanted to share was that i got one in english within a week by applying it online. Thats it.
> And i am sure you are smart enough to differenciate between arabic/english lol no offense just kiddin.
> Cheers mate


Thank you for sharing...but that was my initial doubt responding to Flexiray. If the certificate is required for another country should have been translated first...since you said you have received it in english for residency purposes too....the problem is solved......mine is in arabic for job/visa clearance in UAE. Cheers


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry to Hijack this thread. Actually Im looking for PCC for my friend in Canada. How do I go about it especially the finger prints.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I needed this paper twice. Just go to the nearest police station at any time between 7:00 AM till 9:00 PM along with your passport... pay 200 aed, wait 3 days... go pick it up.


----------

